# How does a person clean a bee suit?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am starting to get grass stains and smudges of mud, and it occurred to me that I do not know how to clean a bee suit: perhaps by swishing it in the tub?????


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

What type of suit do you have? Attached hood? Jumpsuit? I wear white jeans, a bee jacket, a plastic pith-helmet with removable bee veil and regular leather garden gloves. The jeans and jacket can go in the regular wash. I hang dry the jacket. The veil i wash by hand in a bucket and hang to dry. Wipe the helmet with a damp cloth. I have washed the leather gloves and let them air dry, but they do tend to shrink when i do that. The bees don't care about stains, but they can be sensitive to BO and the smell of smoke on a suit.


----------



## hmaxims (Jul 18, 2016)

Take it to a tiny laundromat and hope they don't lose the tiny bowtie? 
wucka wucka wucka, Sorry I had to... 

I haven't had to wash mine yet, but I will eventually so will follow along. My coat/veil I would probably wish in an outdoor bin and hang dry. Leather gloves, not sure.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is a one-piece with an attached hood. It covers me from ankles to wrists.

I am very glad to have it, as the bees I ordered this spring were very hot! Fortunately, the queen had better genetics, as when her offspring took over the hive they were much calmer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When you bought it if new it came with washing instructions. If you have miss placed them look for a tag on the suit that may have general instructions.
Personally I do think the bees give a rip if you have grass and mud stains on the suit. 

As a last resort contact the MFG of the suit.

 Al


----------



## Arob (May 6, 2009)

In southern Ontario Canada, at our commercial apiary, its our practice to wash the crew cover-alls once per season. They do get pretty dirty.








normally when drawing in honey supers I wear an apron. But I wasn't wearing one this day.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

The Wife puts Our ventalated suits in the washer, minus the detachable hoods. They come out clean so far after 2 years and 100 hives of work.


----------

